# OnRoad Racing In Richmond VA with VORRA



## Bazzz (Oct 21, 2003)

Hello onroad racers,

VORRA is racing in Richmond VA if anyone is looking for a place to race. 1/10 touring, 1/8 open, 1/10 trucks, 1/10 electric, and sometimes Monster trucks if enough show up. The web page is VORRA


----------

